# ***This is a building!***



## autumnriver (Dec 20, 2004)

Name of building: Beijng Tianzi Hotel ("Tianzi" means Son of Heaven, or Emperor)
Location: eastern suburbs of Beijing
Height: 41.6m
Number of storeys: 10
The building consists of shapes of three gods in traditional Chinese culture, namely God of Happiness, God of Emolument, and God of Longevity.
In the Guinness World Records, it is the world's biggest "material" (meaning: copying the exact shape of something in real life) building.
True, it is big. The peach in the left hand of God of Longevity is a SUITE.
This building is little known among Beijing people, but it is widely known in the architecture circles. Why? Because few architects have ever imagined such a bad-taste building can REALLY be built.
Well, at least it's scary at nighttime.

Give your comments!


----------



## LordMarshall (Jun 26, 2005)

thats a funky building


----------



## Chino_waro (May 22, 2005)

haha nice to see somethin different kay: i like it


----------



## Sexas (Jan 15, 2004)

LOL


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

i dont like it...


----------



## Chrispic (Aug 23, 2004)

Horrible, and original, too.
Fifty-fifty


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

Nice chinese restraunt :lol:


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

That's crazy. There hats are the revolving restaurants!


----------



## DrT (Jun 24, 2005)

This tackiness belongs in America in a strip mall sorrounded by giant billboards advertising the room rates!


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Originality at its best! Monumental buildings indeed!! Any close ups of these...er...buildings??


----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)

yuck!


----------



## Yuval (Oct 22, 2005)

Fantastic!!


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

OMG!  :sly:


----------



## warnings (Oct 13, 2005)

I dont know what to say


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

I would like to see an entire city made of buildings like this!  HOHO


----------



## vvill (Sep 20, 2002)

insane.
i won't wanna stay in there. =.=


----------



## autumnriver (Dec 20, 2004)

Aha, didn't imagine there could be favourable comments from you.
You know, on China's web forums, the ONLY voices are: bad taste, ridiculous, vulgar, tawdry, blasphemy against China's traditional culture, and architects' unconditional surrender to commercial wills.
We can perhaps draw a conclusion that most people of Chinese cultural background hate this building, and many people of different cultural backgrounds like it.


> _Originally posted by *harkerb*:_ Any close ups of these...er...buildings??


I've found and posted more pics of the building for you, the first an interior view, the second a back view, and the third a front view. Check my first thread.


----------



## satit28 (Mar 9, 2005)

like it............
weird but interesting............


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

It's disgusting uke:


----------



## Urban Dave (Apr 18, 2004)

Different :crazy:


----------



## MIKERU Z (Nov 7, 2005)

Weird!, ididn't like it.


----------



## Tazmaniadevil (Dec 23, 2003)

I first saw photos of this hotel a few years ago and could not believe it was a real building. I like it. It is colorful, and, whether you like it or not, it is original.


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

:crazy: that's sick IMO.


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

fugly!


----------



## ardecila (Jul 7, 2005)

Well, us in America went through a phase like this as our country became a car culture.
The few that remain are classic landmarks. I like this.


----------



## sdtj (Sep 11, 2003)

Such bad taste.... uke:


----------



## dogyears (Aug 11, 2005)

ugly !


----------



## THT-United (Nov 26, 2003)

Wow, very interesting design and something unique that can't be found anywhere else (except for maybe LasVegas in future!)...


----------



## sharpie20 (Nov 5, 2005)

Ewww, so gross hahaha


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Need more shots of this strange hotel....


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

horrible


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2004)

i dont know what think about this building ????????????????????????????


----------



## CrazyDave (Oct 30, 2005)

I would have never believed it. But seeing is believing. The contractors must have been banging their HEADS AGAINST THE WALL trying to figure out how to build this building.


----------



## HonkyDawg (Dec 16, 2005)

Classy - Siamese Triplets


----------



## Sher (Apr 28, 2003)

They should put this in the Discovery Channel!!!


----------



## carewser (Mar 12, 2005)

Chinese versions of Larry Curly and Moe?


----------



## y2koh (Sep 11, 2005)

Reminds of the duck restaurant in Robert Venturi's "Learning from Las Vegas" 
I can't put it in words... it's architectural disaster but urbanism masterpiece!


----------



## Gravitas (Sep 24, 2005)

You negative guys act like this building was built for some serious reason. It's a hotel! It's no different from seeing the Great Pyramid or the Eiffel Tower in Las Vegas. It's just amusing to see regardless of how it looks. Like if you were a tourist, you'd be turned off disgusted when you see it. Yeah, right! You'd be taking pictures like everyone else.


----------



## source26 (Jun 27, 2005)

actually I like it, in the age of globalization and copy-cats (taj mahal in dubai, pyramids and eifel tower in vegas etc..) I dont see any harm shouting out culture in a pop-age-primitive-over-the-top commercial way,
I mean having a starving kate moss spread on an entire building's facade is probably worse


----------



## sdtj (Sep 11, 2003)

^

Your opinion and comparison are very dumb and childish, not liking such horrible building makes people negative? :| 

Let's compare... If I took a picture of this as a tourist It would be to make me laugh even more later on....Not for is amazing engineering, beauty, quality or stunning design.. This is bad taste and poor quality... Period.












You can't compare to these...


----------

